# hated snow



## Guest (Feb 12, 2014)

well looks like we are ,, oops should say "have snow " we have 5 inches so far ,, and still snowing ,, everything in my area is shut down ,, schools ,, banks and such ,, we have had 2 very good snow storms ,, now i am ready for warm weather ,, and would even welcome a tornado or 2 ,, atleast they develop in warm weather ,, i am ready ,, had a few power glitches ,, i fired up the MH today ,, (man did it blow white smoke till it got warm) the gensets are ready ,, this is not new for me ,, i am used to more snow then this ,, in ALb ,, the usual snow we got was a min of 8 to 10 inches ,, so no biggy ,, i will still be out on the roads ,, it is fun to drive in the snow ,, IMO ,, infact in about an hr or so ,, gonna fire up the fourwheeler and have some fun ,, ok done now :applause:


----------



## LEN (Feb 12, 2014)

AAAAhhhh too bad!! Sitting in the MH after a pot luck dinner, got the AC running at 7:00 untill the desert cool comes on. AZ not bad, shorts, Sun, and old babes by the pool.

LEN


----------



## akjimny (Feb 13, 2014)

Rod - send some of that snow up here.  What little we've had has pretty much melted away and we may not have enough for the dog sled races.


----------



## rjf7g (Feb 13, 2014)

We've got 16" and it is still snowing...


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2014)

well we ended up with a little over 8 inches total ,, is was very pretty this morning around 6am with the snow on the barns and such ,, but that didn't last long ,, my son and i tore up the fields and snow on the three wheeler and fourwheeler ,, had a blast ,, but by afternoon it was pretty much melting ,, we hit 47 for the high ,, went to town (Maryville) about 8 am ,, and i was about the only one out on the roads ,, we did have a plow truck overturn here in greenback last night ,, but no one hurt ,, as far as the rest of the day ,, mostly slush ,, i did plow some of the roads in our town with one of 3 of the plows we have on the FD ,, but tomm is gonna be better and the weekend even more ,, all i can say is ,, come on summer ,, the heck with spring ,, i am ready for 80's and 90's ,, LOL


----------



## LEN (Feb 14, 2014)

Just hookup the toad and head to AZ. Forcasting 90 plus tomorrow and 88 today with nights cool enough to sleep good. With or without the happy hour sleep aid. Sun 
Sun Sun and her Daddy ain't taking her T-Bird away.

LEN


----------



## rjf7g (Feb 14, 2014)

I was out shoveling snow today when it was 57ÂºF...we had so much snow that the sun could only do so much by itself.  I can get out to the road, so I am good to go!


----------



## H2H1 (Feb 14, 2014)

You know if I was retired and had 2 MH and money was no issue. I think I would be somewhere where it is warm if not hot sipping on a cold margarita and let the southern and northern states have all the snow. But, that OK we be hitting the road next weekend doing some winter camping. But first I got to replace the water heater in the house that I found out was leaking. That will be done in the morning, on the 19th I be on the road.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2014)

well i hope u have fun Hollis ,, u as i need to get out ,, we had some travel plans ,, but this cold stopped us ,, hope u and Maria have a great time ,, and see all the sights ,, we are  not planning anything till spring really hits ,, also i know what u mean on the hot water heater ,, i so far have had to replace pipes in the garage ( that froze) and a line in the kitchen in the house that got damged (i think ) after the new refer was put in (SEARS did it ) but no biggy ,, just glad i had some Sea Tech fittings around to fix it ,, the garage was kinda a pain ,, i did not have a 1/2 in pvc or sea tech fitting anywhere ,, had to do the HD thing to get the pvc fittings ,, lol ,, well enough ,, Hollis go and enjoy ,, but i know u will ,, ur that kinda guy


----------



## vanole (Feb 15, 2014)

I can sympathize with both sides of the argument.  I left Miami Friday a week ago with 87 deg temps.  Further north I went the colder it got.  Heck by north Florida I was in sweat pants it was chilly.  Stayed overnight in St George SoCar and was in winter clothes.

Got home to Va Beach with sleet and snow.  Have had 1 of my 3 doctors appontments plus lab work completed.  Next two appointments are Monday and Tuesday and at around 0930 Tuesday I will be pointing the car south again and hopefully not come back north again until the end of April.

Hollis if you look in your rear view mirror and see a silver streak flash by with Va Tags on it that would be me heading to warmer climates.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2014)

well we for one are not going anywhere ,, i am sitting here as i type ,, sipping on a glass of Blue Chair Rum ,, and thinking about the beach ,, i am over the snow and cold ,, next white i want to see is a sandy beach in SC ,,  or hell any beach for that matter ,, as long as it is warm and there is an ocean within a few steps away i am there


----------



## H2H1 (Feb 16, 2014)

well just to let you know just how cold it was here, all the local wannabe thugs, pulled there pants all the way up


----------

